# Prettiest horse photo



## LoveStory10

Hey everyone....

This is a contest to see who has the prettiest photo of their horses... deadline is the 25th of November!


----------



## Loosewolf

Will "handsome" horse qualify?
His name is "Blue's Magic"


----------



## 3neighs

Here's my pretty girl, Stella:


----------



## AnnaLover

I've got the prettiest horse! Haha, that is, in my opinion  I don't have the best picture that give her justice but i'll have a go 8)
Wow.. hope they are enough pictures :shock: :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

My new fav


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

My best baby, Stoeka. :grin:


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our lead mare, Angel.


----------



## LoveStory10

Im not in the voting, but I thought Id put this up...









Oops! The lighter bay is Silver Sabre and the darker mare is Night Heat


----------



## LoveStory10

flamingauburnmustang said:


> My best baby, Stoeka. :grin:


Lol, is Night Heat not pretty enough hey?? Dont worry, I put a picture up of her and Silv


----------



## lsucajun8

3neighs said:


> Here's my pretty girl, Stella:


I love this picture, she has a gorgeous head!


----------



## 3neighs

lsucajun8 said:


> I love this picture, she has a gorgeous head!


Thank you!


----------



## IheartPheobe

Zucchini and I


----------



## Tayz

Here are some pics from my riding club. These are all club horses 









^ Arabian named Fox.








^ Horse named Toby.








^ Horse named Puzzle


----------



## Jake and Dai

Here's my pretty pinto Dai in her pretty purple browband, courtesy of MIEventer.


----------



## My Beau

Here's my girl, Cavalina


----------



## ilovemymare

Here are mine of Blokie  My little Minature Pony. 


i absolutely LOVE this picture 







Isnt he just the Cutest! iLoveHimm.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

This is Sugar looking pretty.

http://alhgallery.blogspot.com/2009/11/sugar-at-red-gate.htmlhttp://alhgallery.blogspot.com/

My computer won't actually let me post it, so you can follow the link if you'd like.


----------



## jody111

My girl Prada


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol, is Night Heat not pretty enough hey?? Dont worry, I put a picture up of her and Silv


LOL. No offence to Night Heat, but Stoeka will always remain my best baby to the end. But if we are allowed to add more, I'd greatfully add more. :wink:


----------



## equus717

This is Skylar playing peek a boo with me. He was only a couple of hours old here.


----------



## grayshell38

Here's my boy!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

From Rowan's winter photoshoot a few years ago. There's lot's more in the set! I think these are the "prettiest" though.


----------



## masatisan

Love this pic, his very first time out at his new home.


----------



## rocky pony

Kainne:










Rocky:


----------



## MaloreyAnimal

Penny Pony


----------



## WelcomeStranger28

this is my instructor ridin her horse Calypso 

And me riding Nugget I just think it is pretty but i can put others up if you aren't allowed to be riding


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Here are mine!!

Willow










Onyx:


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Onyx is so gorgeous! I'm taking her home. :wink:


----------



## Twilight Arabians

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Onyx is so gorgeous! I'm taking her home. :wink:


Well onyx is a he, but he's still as pretty as a mare!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Oops, my bad. Still, I'm taking HIM home! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Twilight Arabians

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Oops, my bad. Still, I'm taking HIM home! :lol: :wink:


lol!! I would love to see that.  he doesn't care much for new people, and he loves all his mare friends.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> this is my instructor ridin her horse Calypso
> 
> And me riding Nugget I just think it is pretty but i can put others up if you aren't allowed to be riding


 
Your photos didn't come up. Maybe its just my computer?


----------



## bubblegum

ilovemymare said:


> Here are mine of Blokie  My little Minature Pony.
> 
> 
> i absolutely LOVE this picture
> View attachment 16674
> 
> Isnt he just the Cutest! iLoveHimm.
> View attachment 16675


 
cute or what, bet he is a cheeky fellow


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Twilight Arabians said:


> lol!! I would love to see that.  he doesn't care much for new people, and he loves all his mare friends.


Ummm...well......I will dress up like you and then blindfold him and throw him into a trailer and take him away! :grin:


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

*My pretty picture of my horse*

Here is Valentino Barlnk aka Rudy (Valentino)


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

What a beautiful horse! I love that coloring!


----------



## clipclops

My big girl Bella...


----------



## Jake and Dai

Pretty pretty ponies everyone!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Valentino! Gasp! Those eyes! That colour! In love! :shock:


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Valentino! Gasp! Those eyes! That colour! In love! :shock:



Haha thank you. he is 2 1/2 and the sweetest boy ever


----------



## equus717

This is of Caddo my sweet baby boy!!!!!


----------



## xAddictionx

Muff-

















Fly-
























Chief-


----------



## Taihoa

My boy Tai


----------



## djockey

I am going to be a jockey!


----------



## kmdstar

Gorgeous horses everyone! 

Starlite:

























Dream:

























This is my first post, as well as (hopefully LOL) the first time you guys have seen my mares on here. Introducing Starlite and Dream!


----------



## MerlotDotOne

merlot


----------



## CrazyChester

Abby


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I know this is going to sound really lame but i don't know how to post photos! Could someone please help me out?

Thanks


----------



## xAddictionx

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> I know this is going to sound really lame but i don't know how to post photos! Could someone please help me out?
> 
> Thanks


First off I would get a photobucket account (a photo uploading website) (Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket)
& then upload your photo(s), you will have to click on your image and then scroll down and left click on the [ img ] link.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Here's Dozer! That saddle doesnt look that small on a normal horse, just him in all his draft glory. =)


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow Dozers HUGE!!! Im loving your horses everyone, sooo pretty! How tall is Dozer, is he a Percheron or something??


----------



## iridehorses

I'm partial to my guy, Hollywood:









Or my Arab, Charlie:


----------



## Sunny06

Gunsmoke!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

LoveStory10 said:


> Wow Dozers HUGE!!! Im loving your horses everyone, sooo pretty! How tall is Dozer, is he a Percheron or something??


He is 18.2+hands. He might grow a tad bit more but not too much. He is actually a PMU baby so I am not quite sure of his breed.


----------



## Semperfiwife

Gracie


----------



## kchfuller

Brodie (buckskin)

Maddy (chestnut)


----------



## Rio's Kabam

Fergie:


----------



## LoveStory10

very nice photos everyone, your horses are gorgeous. Any last minute entries hurry up, the deadline is wednsday the 25th


----------



## jadeewood

This is lilly. 









This is raine









This is Brandy


----------



## jadeewood

This is Rita










This is Ferdi










This is Apache





























GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Awww. Apache is so pretty!


----------



## Mingiz

This is my paint mare I just sold back to her previous owner. Only because i can't ride the QH anymore. She was my best bud..









This is my 9yro 15.3 h TWH JR aka JRIDE I call him my big lap dog.









This is Reno a 4yro Missouri Fox Trotter. I have had him 7 mos and so far he has done everything without a fuss and hadn't refused anything (Yet) This pic was his 2nd mountain ride









And this is my newest Her name is Jessi and she is a 6yro She rides and drives


----------



## LoveStory10

Aaaaw, the pony is SO cute!!! The contest will end at 3 o clock tomorrow!!!


----------



## jadeewood

wow, so excited


----------



## jackieebitu

here's misty,  ill post a few

























Good luck Everyoneeee.


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

*Valentino Barlnk*

Valentino Barlnk


----------



## jadeewood

^^^ nice markings, when will results be on ?


----------



## thunderhooves

i entered another contest like this....... but pretty horses everyone! I should make one in a couple weeks for this. I dont feel like putting up more.


----------



## LoveStory10

Hey guys! Sorry my computer crashed... the poll will be up by tomorrow, then the results by next week!!!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28

MinGiz what is the saddle that you have on Reno the 4yo MFT???

I am curiuos it looks odd!!


----------



## Tayz

Great Photo's everyone!


----------



## GaEquineLover

Wow! What BEAUTIFUL horses. I am partial to Paints, but they are all gorgeous. Can't wait to get mine! Hopefully that'll be sooner than later... but in the meantime I'll just admire y'alls!


----------



## jadeewood

i cant wait till results.

when poll going to be up?


----------



## omgpink

I think Illusion is the prettiest horse ever!


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow! Illusion IS gorgeous!!! Sorry every1, I dont know how to put up a poll... can any1 help me??


----------



## jadeewood

i can only make a poll with 10 pictures in


----------



## omgpink

I'll make then poll!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

*results?*

do we ever get results?


----------



## jadeewood

whens the results going to be up.


----------



## omgpink

I'll make a poll I guess!


----------



## Mingiz

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> MinGiz what is the saddle that you have on Reno the 4yo MFT???
> 
> I am curiuos it looks odd!!


It's an Eli Miller Buena Vista western style. Very very comfy and light...


----------



## Mingiz

Messed up trying to edit my last reply...

It's an Eli Miller Buena Vista western style. Made for gaited horses, the front is kind of like an A-fork and the saddle is cut out to allow more freedom in the shoulders...Very very comfy and light like sitting on a chair...The first time I seen one I was like isn't that weird but Hey this weird is great....I already have it sold if I ever decide to get ride of it..I really want the old timer model.......Mine is an older Eli Miller Eli Miller retired and Henry Miller took over. 

http://trailridingforfun.com/henrymillersaddles.aspx


----------

